# Lightweight SOT



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Haven't checked out this thread in about two years. Wanted to know if there has been any improvements in the development of lightweight SOTs for fishing smaller rivers (like the ones you find around most of Ohio). Last time I was active on this thread that was still the white whale of Kayak fishing , is that still the case?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Depends on how you define light weight? A Hobie Pro Angler is obviously off your list. lol


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I used to have a ride 115 that weighed 75lbs without even being fully loaded that was a tremendous pain in the ass to drag around and navigate shallow rivers . Got rid of it and did allot of searching for something lighter. Discovered that WS had a ultralight Tarpon but discontinued it about 5 yrs ago. It weighed in the 50lb range and got rave reviews, if you do a search you will find many where dismayed by it being discontinued. I ended up buying a old time trip 10 sit inside which weighs about 40lbs. Great kayak , and you can drag it anywhere , but I will admit that when it comes to fishing SOT is without a doubt the way to go, especially when you like to get out of your boat to wade allot. So I guess to answer your question 40-50lb range


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There are few out now but the one that comes mind is Jackson Cuda 12.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Native redfish 10 SOT is around the 46lb range $500 I believe


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Stuhly said:


> Native redfish 10 SOT is around the 46lb range $500 I believe


No longer in production tho.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm getting a Perception Pescador Pro 10. It weighs 57 lbs. Not bad. It has a comfy pull out seat with 2 position options hi/low and is rigged for fishing. MSRP is $729.00.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jackson Cuda LT is what you seek.... just redesigned with the light weight aspect at the forefront!

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/cuda-lt/


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> Jackson Cuda LT is what you seek.... just redesigned with the light weight aspect at the forefront!
> 
> http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/cuda-lt/


Might have a winner


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

But that pescador seat looks real comfortable


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

As with anything else, how much do you want to spend is the starting point and then how serious and technical do you want to be? I live in Butler County and use my 8 year old 8 foot Wilderness Ripper SOT on all the creeks, the lakes and the Great MIami River. It weighs in at 43 lbs. I cut two rod holders into it and I am good to go. It may not track as well as the longer yaks, but it is okay, it's lightweight and fits in the bed of my truck. Original cost was $ 225.00 new. It's nothing fancy, but gets me where I want to go in decent comfort. I'm 6'2" and around 200 lbs. and it works fine for me. I even let the dog ride with me sometimes and he is about 60 lbs.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> But that pescador seat looks real comfortable


Yeah that seat doesn't look bad at all. My issue with a boat like that would be the length. That short of a boat isn't going to track real well for any type of serious paddling. If you are considering going that route opt for the 12 ft version.

There is no question that the Cuda LT is a much, much better boat than the Prescador - although its $1800 vs $829.

What I'm trying to say is that if you only have budget for a Prescador and nothing else, then go for it. You can always upgrade later. But if budget isn't the primary concern and you want a boat that will do what you need if you plan on using it in a serious manner, go with the Jackson.

Dealers in all parts of the state that can set you up with a paddle. If you are in the SW let me know and I can give you some options.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I already have a pretty great paddle (Bending Branches Angler Pro). When I had the WS Ride 115 I had it pretty tricked out with all the bells and whistles. But I soon realized it was only a good Yak for lake or ponds , and it was such a pain to get on and off my roof rack that I even bought a trailer for it. At that point I realized I should just by a small bass boat, which is exactly what I did. I really missed fishing the rivers for SMs though ( which honestly is probably the best fishing experience one can find in central oho) so that's why I bought that Trip 10, like I said before great little boat for the price , but a pain in the ass to get in and out of because its a Sit inside. With the way I tend to fish rivers and creeks I am not so sure tracking is all that crucial. I mainly just use the yak as a quicker method then wading to get me up and down the river , Once I find a good spot I usually ground or stake the yak, and fish out of it, also with the rivers around here you usually have to get out allot to drag the Yak over the ripples anyway.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Govbarney said:


> I already have a pretty great paddle (Bending Branches Angler Pro). When I had the WS Ride 115 I had it pretty tricked out with all the bells and whistles. But I soon realized it was only a good Yak for lake or ponds , and it was such a pain to get on and off my roof rack that I even bought a trailer for it. At that point I realized I should just by a small bass boat, which is exactly what I did. I really missed fishing the rivers for SMs though ( which honestly is probably the best fishing experience one can find in central oho) so that's why I bought that Trip 10, like I said before great little boat for the price , but a pain in the ass to get in and out of because its a Sit inside. With the way I tend to fish rivers and creeks I am not so sure tracking is all that crucial. I mainly just use the yak as a quicker method then wading to get me up and down the river , Once I find a good spot I usually ground or stake the yak, and fish out of it, also with the rivers around here you usually have to get out allot to drag the Yak over the ripples anyway.


Yep, for creeks and rivers, that Pescador Pro 10 would be the deal. Also, the 12 foot version of that same boat gets up to 77lbs. I'd stick with the 10 as it's a bit more manageable as far as weight, but still comfy and can enjoy it. Good price point too. I also like that the Pescador Pro has some good options for customizing on an affordable boat. 

If I had lots of money, I'd likely be looking at Jackson. Though, on my budget, the Perception will fit my needs and my budget.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Even though the Cuda LT is 15lbs lighter then the Cuda it still weighs a hefty 65lbs . Not exactly a light weight , but a step in the right direction I suppose , though that price points going to have to come down alittle


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There are a few LW SIT kayak that you should be able to get in and out of like Wildy's Pungo which is fast boat and now comes in angler version. If you really want to get light then the best option is single seat canoe as you can get down in the 14lb range but a least 2-3K+ range tho. I am looking at getting a MRO Serenade 13 UL canoe for the sole purpose of getting light into some hard to reach area with obstructions/distance over land to cover.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

The Jackson Kilroy is kind of a blend SOT and Sit in as well, and is lighter than their other offerings


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

other than the whitewater models where you glue yourself inside the boat with skirts and such... why would you want a SOT kayak versus a sit inside model for fishing. I would like one for all season fishing and really don't want to be wet from late fall through spring fishing. anyone have suggestions? already have a canoe that use in similar fashion but not really practical for real skinny waters as its a motor capable canoe that I use for large rivers / small lakes.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

privateer said:


> other than the whitewater models where you glue yourself inside the boat with skirts and such... why would you want a SOT kayak versus a sit inside model for fishing. I would like one for all season fishing and really don't want to be wet from late fall through spring fishing. anyone have suggestions? already have a canoe that use in similar fashion but not really practical for real skinny waters as its a motor capable canoe that I use for large rivers / small lakes.


My answer would be the Jackson Kilroy. I have mine set up really well plus its easy to fish out of.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

privateer said:


> other than the whitewater models where you glue yourself inside the boat with skirts and such... why would you want a SOT kayak versus a sit inside model for fishing. I would like one for all season fishing and really don't want to be wet from late fall through spring fishing. anyone have suggestions? already have a canoe that use in similar fashion but not really practical for real skinny waters as its a motor capable canoe that I use for large rivers / small lakes.


When the waters cold I'd just wear waders to stay dry, but I get that's not for everyone


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone try a Ocean Kayak Trident 11. Looks like it's both light (54lbs) and tracks well?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A Jackson Cruise 10 or 12 would be hard to beat, size depending on your height/weight. I think they go about 60-65 pounds.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> Anyone try a Ocean Kayak Trident 11. Looks like it's both light (54lbs) and tracks well?


There are a lot of them around the ocean waterways of Georgia and Florida. They a good boat but upgrading the seat is a must have for all day comforts. You just don't see to many around here.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at the ascend D10t. For the money it is a great yak to throw in the back of the truck to hit the out of the way flows. Had mine for a few years and really like it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you can hold off till June as Cabelas will bring out their own brand of kayak as it look great. They are going to be made be unmentionable reputable brand name. ;-)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

?? You have peaked my interest ?? Anywhere online I can see sneak peaks of these new Cabelas Yak's?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Yakphisher I did not know this ! Hope mine keeps its value up then. Lkl


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a email yesterday from Rapidmedia with a sneak peek preview. Unfortunately they have deleted the link. 

It looks good from the only picture they showed but they did not mention the manufacture yet but it looked like a revamped feelfree tho. Waiting for them to actually come out gonna be fun.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> If you can hold off till June as Cabelas will bring out their own brand of kayak as it look great. They are going to be made be unmentionable reputable brand name. ;-)


That will be interesting ! However knowing Cabelas they won't be cheap $


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a tank.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmmmmm, my grandson could handle it


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that a picture of the one that will come out in June? Looks nice , I really like the seat, wonder how much it will weigh?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> Is that a picture of the one that will come out in June? Looks nice , I really like the seat, wonder how much it will weigh?


A bunch. And look at the keel 

Plus no interior storage!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

ML1187 said:


> And look at the keel


They better be packing a wheel in that keel.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> They better be packing a wheel in that keel.


And we think the Kilroy gets whipped around can you imagine that in some fast water while trying to turn ?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

My kilroy is perfect that I have no intention of replacing in the mean time. The new Cabelas boat does look good for smaller water IMO. Wait and see till they bring that out is all you can do.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That Cabelas boat weighs 100 lbs. It's a tank!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> That Cabelas boat weighs 100 lbs. It's a tank!!!


Maybe I'm misreading the market, but I think consumers are looking for lighter not heavier. IMHO if your someone in the market for a 100Lb kayak, you might as well just get a small John boat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's got a compartment that can be lifted out of the boat. Uh, really? Were consumers asking for that? I can appreciate trying to come up with a new wrinkle to try to differentiate your boat from others on the market, but maybe ask a paddler or fisherman prior to hitting the old sketch pad, eh? lol


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

100lb ......is just freaking ridiculous!! 

FWIW I was just browsing the Pelican lineups and they look really clean for the money. I see some will need a seat upgrade and Scotty munts but nothing more. Great value....cost wise.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> 100lb ......is just freaking ridiculous!!
> 
> FWIW I was just browsing the Pelican lineups and they look really clean for the money. I see some will need a seat upgrade and Scotty munts but nothing more. Great value....cost wise.


Where are you going/looking for "seat upgrades" , I know there are some generic seat upgrades out there and certain brands can upsell you a better seat, but I'm always concerned about fit. I don't want to be out there on the water with a unstable seat. Is there a company out there that is making seats that are built for specific yaks?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Summit GTs or Feelfree Kingfisher seats are 2 that I know of that will be good seat.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Steep and Cheap has a Tarpon 100 on sale for $679 right now. 61 lbs.
http://www.steepandcheap.com/wilder...GaXNoaW5nIEtheWFrczoxOjI6c2FjQ2F0OTExMDAwNQ==


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> 100lb ......is just freaking ridiculous!!
> 
> FWIW I was just browsing the Pelican lineups and they look really clean for the money. I see some will need a seat upgrade and Scotty munts but nothing more. Great value....cost wise.


I just sold my Pelican Strike 120X Angler this spring. Nice kayak for the money and not bad on the weight. Like you mentioned, the seat is the one thing i wasnt thrilled about. Because the seat back is thin plastic with no rigid supports it would bend fairly easily and eventually dig into your lower back if you lean back alot while sitting. This could be fixed with a more robust seat or by adding more support to the factory seat. Other than that it was a great kayak.


----------

